# Врачи угрожают инвалидностью



## Alinasvs (4 Окт 2022)

Добрый день. Мучаюсь походами по врачам с самого детства с 2014 года. Много расписывать не буду, но вот в  пятницу сделала последнее МРТ. Показало вот такую картину. Диск попробую попозже выгрузить. Врач вообще говорит страшное, вроде и операцию говорит срочно надо назначать, а вроде и неясно, что делать дальше. Помогите , направить. Хочется как можно больше мнения, вариантов. Не знаю, за что хвататься.


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2022)

@Alinasvs, здравствуйте!
Опишите, пожалуйста, подробнее, что Вас беспокоит?
Загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Alinasvs (4 Окт 2022)

La murr написал(а):


> Опишите, пожалуйста, подробнее, что Вас беспокоит?


Здравствуйте еще раз. Постараюсь в ближайшее время загрузить исследование. Изначально, когда в октябре 2014 году у меня заболело плечо и ключица, мне сделали рентген этого плеча, поставили диагноз плексит и сказали лечиться дома. За 2 месяца у меня резко ухудшилось все состояние, я разучилась писать-, не могла правой рукой ничего делать - в феврале 2015 меня положили в больницу лечить этот плексит. Ничего за месяц не вылечили, уже в апреле поставили тендинит радостной мышцы и уже в одном из исследований была формулировка «застарелое повреждение». То есть осенью еще ничего не видели. Параллельно в этот период начала болеть спина, но кроме протрузии Th12-L1 ничего не наблюдалось. А болело все сильнее. В конце концов сейчас каждый день очень сильно болит в середине спины, и справа под лопаткой. Переодически боль прям жгучая, сильная - не двинуться, в остальное время болит тоже дос вторят сильно - переодически даже хромаю. И около 2 месяца как я перестала ощущать средний, безымянный и мизинец на левой руке. Не могу их согнуть. Остальные пальцы на двух руках постоянно по утрам болят - не сгибаются в суставах


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2022)

При плексите надо делать шейный отдел и может мсмо сплетение.


----------

